# Welke progs zijn een must?

## Von Gils

Hey iedereen,

Ik heb net men eerste stage1 achter de rug (/me is a n00b) en alles loopt vlotjes. Maar nu wou ik graag het volgende weten:

Welke progs zou ik moeten installeren?

Ik surf, check mail, msn, zie dvd's, en speel games.

groeten Von Gils

----------

## progster

er zijn zo al veel threads op het forum (nu ff geen zin om te zoeken, maar het topic noemt top ten apps ofzo).

Iig wat ik gebruik:

"desktop":fluxbox

browser:firefox 0.8 (gebaseerd op mozilla)

mail: sylpheed-claws 

msn: amsn (indien je meerdere protocols gebruikt kan ik gaim aanraden!)

dvd's:ogle

games:ET, quake 3, ut2004, tuxracer  :Smile: 

music: xmms

video: mplayer

editor:gvim

cd's schrijven:eroaster

zowat alles waar ik op de moment op kan komen...

~Progster

----------

## Von Gils

Bedankt, nu hebbek een idee over wat ik kan emergen.

 ET is echt een vet spel trouwens

groeten Von Gils

----------

## Heliode

Voor MSN zou ik Kopete gebruiken. Gebruik het nou een tijdje en ben er heel tevreden over. Voordeel ten opzichte van Gaim is dat Kopete MSN 6 functies heeft zoals het weergeven van user-icons (zowel van jou als van anderen) en het versturen van 'custom' emoticons.

zou kunnen dat amsn dit ook wel doet, maar dat weet ik niet want die heb ik nog nooit gebruikt   :Razz: 

By the way; ik hoor soms zo hier en daar iets over firefox... heeft dat nog voordelen ten opzichte van Mozilla? (ik gebruik voor internet browsen vooral Konqueror en soms Mozilla voor flash pagina's.)

----------

## Kerie

 *Heliode wrote:*   

> Voor MSN zou ik Kopete gebruiken. Gebruik het nou een tijdje en ben er heel tevreden over. Voordeel ten opzichte van Gaim is dat Kopete MSN 6 functies heeft zoals het weergeven van user-icons (zowel van jou als van anderen) en het versturen van 'custom' emoticons.
> 
> zou kunnen dat amsn dit ook wel doet, maar dat weet ik niet want die heb ik nog nooit gebruikt  

 

Dit doet amsn inderdaad ook, ben ondertussen ongeveer een half jaar gebruiker van amsn, tot grote tevredenheid  :Smile: , wel jammer dat deze nog geen ondersteuning heeft voor audio- en webcam gesprekken. Hoe zit dit bij Kopete?

Verder gebruik ik de volgende programma's:

Audio: XMMS

Browser: Opera 7.50

Mail: Ximian evolution

video: mplayer

desktop: Gnome, xfce, fluxbox

editor: vi (en als webeditor bluefish)

office: OpenOffice 1.1.1

cd's bakken: k3b

----------

## progster

firefox is eigenlijk een stripped down versie van mozilla met een aantal patches, maar is nog niet echt stable en kan afentoe wel een beetje raar doen. Maar het is (nr mijn persoonlijke ervaring) wel de snelste browser onder linux

----------

## Rainmaker

firefox is sneller dan mozilla, omdat het geen mailclient / newsclient e.d. ingebouwd heeft...

BTW, amsn doet dat ook.. het versturen van icons e.d. Weet iemand een MSN client met webcam ondersteuning>?

----------

## Heliode

ikke niet... zat zelf ook al te zoeken, Kopete doet ook niet aan webcams of audiogesprekken... wie weet is daar een plugin voor ofzo..?

----------

## SeJo

irssi !!!!!!!!

mozilla

repoman/echangelog/cvs  :Smile: 

nano

gentoo (filesystem viewer ietwat gelijk oude commander) soms handig

gaim

xmms

xine

mol

----------

## GuidoJ

 *progster wrote:*   

> firefox [snip] is (nr mijn persoonlijke ervaring) wel de snelste browser onder linux

 

Dan moet je dillo eens proberen.

----------

## PieterB

mja dillo is het eerste dat ik emerge na de basis-installatie en natuurlijk de xorg x-server en fluxbox... dan kan ik me tenminste bezighouden (nog vroeger lynx natuurlijk)

Mijn momentele top 10+:

gthumb

gimp

xmms

mozilla-firefox

mozilla-thunderbird

pan

porthole (portage frontend, de enige die blijkbaar nog ontwikkeld wordt...)

amsn

ximian-openoffice

abiword

gvim (cream) en alles te maken met python

in break-my-gentoo (moet je een 'overlay' voor instellen, mee opletten want kan onstabiel zijn!)

hal & dbus

muine (prachtige muziekplayer, trekt op rhythmbox maar voor mij al stabieler, en het toont de covers van je cd's!)

en als desktop: 

1) gnome

2) fluxbox

3) enlightenment

héél af en toe gebruik ik kde...

----------

## eikketk

Ik las dat gij hal gebruiker zijt...

Zou ik zo vrij mogen zijn u eventjes door te verwijzen naar https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=177519 ? Zou heel erg handig zijn   :Embarassed: 

Mvg, Ikke

----------

## PieterB

Heb je webformulier gebruikt, kreeg wel eerst een error maar na een tweede keer submit query lukte alles.

Veel succes met je projectje, maar waarom doe je dit aangezien Robert Love al aan de gnome-volume-manager werkt?

----------

## seppe

firefox

evolution + SpamAssassin

gaim

bluefish

mplayer

muine (zie hiervoor op breakmygentoo.net)

beep-media-player

gimp

gqview

openoffice-ximian

abiword

gnumeric

...

De meeste zijn GTK apps omdat ik XFCE4 en/of Gnome gebruik.

----------

## toMeloos

Voor een leuk, gebruikersvriendelijk desktop systeem:

Desktop: Gnome + gDesklets

Browser: Mozilla FireFox

Email: Ximian Evolution

Chat: Xchat

Office: OpenOffice (bij voorkeur ximian variant) en Dia

Beeldbewerking: The Gimp

Messaging: Gaim

Video: Totem

Audio: Rhythmbox

Editor: Bluefish

Ftp: Gftp

(Video) Conferencing: GnomeMeeting

Vnc & remote desktop: Terminal Services Client (tsclient)

Portage: Porthole

Cd branden: k3b

Alle programma's die hier boven genoemd zijn, zijn GTK+ gebaseerd waardoor je dus een minimum aan verschillende libraries en andere ondersteunende zooi hoeft te installeren. De enige uitzondering is k3b. Deze is gebaseerd op kde ipv gnome en heeft dus enige kde en qt libs nodig. Helaas is er nog geen goed gtk brand programma.Last edited by toMeloos on Sat Jul 03, 2004 8:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eikketk

 *PieterB wrote:*   

> Heb je webformulier gebruikt, kreeg wel eerst een error maar na een tweede keer submit query lukte alles.
> 
> Veel succes met je projectje, maar waarom doe je dit aangezien Robert Love al aan de gnome-volume-manager werkt?

 

Ja ik had alles gekregen  :Smile:  thx

Waarom? Omdat GVM op Gnome depend'et of hoe schrijf je dat. En er is een hele wereld buiten Gnome

We zijn nu aan het werken aan een 2e versie, die een pak meer features heeft dan GVM, gaat verder dan mounten en playback.

Thanks!!!

----------

## Parasietje

 *Heliode wrote:*   

> ikke niet... zat zelf ook al te zoeken, Kopete doet ook niet aan webcams of audiogesprekken... wie weet is daar een plugin voor ofzo..?

 

Probeer "spook" (freshmeat ernaar) voor webcam-streams te verzenden. Ik gebruik icuii onder wine om webcamgesprekken te ontvangen. Voor audio zal er ook wel een streamer bestaan onder linux zeker?  :Mad: 

----------

## LukeLemmings

 *Parasietje wrote:*   

>  *Heliode wrote:*   ikke niet... zat zelf ook al te zoeken, Kopete doet ook niet aan webcams of audiogesprekken... wie weet is daar een plugin voor ofzo..? 
> 
> Probeer "spook" (freshmeat ernaar) voor webcam-streams te verzenden. Ik gebruik icuii onder wine om webcamgesprekken te ontvangen. Voor audio zal er ook wel een streamer bestaan onder linux zeker? 

 

Ook op freshmeat te vinden: gaim-vv   (gaim met audio/video chat)

Heb het zelf niet uitgeprobeerd, maar men claimt MSN te ondersteunen.

L.

----------

## Parasietje

msn is brakke kwaliteit. Liever spook, kan je ook meer in instellen (framerate, max. kbps, ...)

En btw, ik gebruik skype voor audio. Enige wat nog zou moeten veranderen zijn de widgets van dat programma. KDE is lelijk! :braak:

----------

## LukeLemmings

 *Parasietje wrote:*   

> msn is brakke kwaliteit. Liever spook, kan je ook meer in instellen (framerate, max. kbps, ...)
> 
> En btw, ik gebruik skype voor audio. Enige wat nog zou moeten veranderen zijn de widgets van dat programma. KDE is lelijk! :braak:

 

Meer instellen! Precies wat ik nodig heb!

Maar serieus met wie kun je kletsen met spook: AOL / MSN / ICQ / ????

L.

----------

